# alex74 surefire collection



## alex74 (Oct 18, 2017)

hello to all this is my modest collection of surefire which compared to yours is very small but i hope you like it
until April I had only "6p" - "6px pro" - "e2d" and then it exploded the disease and after 5 months I reached this current collection


----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2017)

Very nice Alex:thumbsup:


----------



## alex74 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## ven (Oct 18, 2017)

:twothumbs love it


----------



## Rat (Oct 22, 2017)

Great collection :thumbsup::thumbsup:
Sad to hear you have been bitten by the surefire disease you do know there is no known cure right? It just gets worse.


----------



## alex74 (Oct 23, 2017)

hello maybe I do not want to find the cure :devil:


----------

